# Another Before and After



## franchescassbbw (Jan 12, 2008)

Still going too 

Before 110 lbs:






After 410 lbs:


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 13, 2008)

*crickets*

So, no one here thinks a 300 lb. gain is good?


----------



## lysh (Jan 13, 2008)

it IS a good gain! 
im curious, as a newer member.... how did you find out about DIMS?


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 13, 2008)

I was searching Google for "feeder feedee" and up popped some of the stories from here. I got all hot and bothered reading them...the fantasy stuff and decided to join. I'm glad I found this place!!! I don't feel so "weird" after all.


----------



## OutaTowner (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking good!

I always love before and after pictures!


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 14, 2008)

OutaTowner said:


> Looking good!
> 
> I always love before and after pictures!


Thank you very much! I should have some new pics very soon. I'm going to get some tummy shots.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 14, 2008)

yay tummy shots 

looking good, Franchesca


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 14, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> yay tummy shots
> 
> looking good, Franchesca


Thank you!


----------



## Van (Jan 19, 2008)

Your weight gain is an inspiration. Looking at your transformation lets me know if you can do it. Then I can do it. I haven't weighed 110 since second grade. I weigh 187 lbs now. I lost a few. But looking at your before and after, I can gain it back and then some more.


----------



## William (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Franchesca

Your SSBBW body looks great and it seems that you have gained a lot of cleavage during year gain 


William


----------



## joness (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice - over what time period have you gained the 300?


----------

